
Linux kernel hardeners Grsecurity sue open source's Bruce Perens - DKnoll
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/03/linux_kernel_grsecurity_sues_bruce_perens_for_defamation/
======
loeg
Seems like a classic attempt to stifle speech. In this case Perens was kind
enough to start his statement with "it's my opinion," so it's pretty clear
he's not making false statements of fact.

California's got anti-SLAPP laws, so hopefully this ends quickly and well for
Perens.

[https://www.popehat.com/2012/06/07/why-yes-i-am-into-
slappin...](https://www.popehat.com/2012/06/07/why-yes-i-am-into-slapping/)

------
lathiat
Wow, that's a new low. These guys are crazy. Just in case you didn't already
know.

~~~
burntrelish1273
Yup. Doesn't play well with others. :'(

Fewer potential customers are going to use (or pay for) grsec now. It's like
they decided to productize Linux kernel security their own way, free at first,
and it didn't work out how they wanted, so start pointing fingers and blaming
others.

It would be nicer if Linux security folks get funding and/or support from
their work/customers to negotiate and cooperate with buy-in from the community
from the start. If there's some rough edges, then consider starting a
consultancy that helps customers configure or adapt the standard Linux
security features (ie SELinux, etc.) and attempts to push previously discussed
feature additions upstream. There's less drama and fewer headaches when
there's a negotiated, common roadmap and understanding than just going full
cowboy coding.

------
Nyubis
Regardless of how the court case turns out, I can't see this whole affair
ending well for Grsecurity. They need good PR with the exact people that are
likely to side against them in this matter.

